# Flaked Oats



## ozpowell (19/6/07)

Hi,

Is it ok to just use supermarket/health food store bought oats when a recipe calls for flaked oats? I assume rolled oats are different (? - what is the difference?), but I'm pretty sure you can buy flaked oats as well, right?

Thanks again,
Michael.


----------



## Stuster (19/6/07)

Rolled oats are fine. Minute oats are fine. Flaked oats are fine. I think any oats you can buy in the supermarket you can just toss in the mash tun. :unsure:


----------



## oldbugman (19/6/07)

But thats noo how yah make porridge

(dont forget the accent)


----------



## Pumpy (19/6/07)

Stuster said:


> Rolled oats are fine. Minute oats are fine. Flaked oats are fine. I think any oats you can buy in the supermarket you can just toss in the mash tun. :unsure:




yes you are right Stu I checked with TL 

Pumpy


----------



## Jye (19/6/07)

Im pretty sure rolled and flaked are the same but rolled has more of the husk removed. There is a big thread on oatmeal stout and everyone was using Uncle Tobys Quick Oats which can be chucked straight in the mash.


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/6/07)

Yep, you can chuck quick oats in the mash.

Just for good distribution's sake I put them in with my uncrushed grainbill and just feed the whole lot through the mill. Helps to turn it to fines/flour in with the rest of the grist. B) 

Warren -


----------



## TidalPete (19/6/07)

A few brewers up here toast their flaked oats in the oven for 75 minutes, turning every 15. Supposed to add a little more "oatiness" to a stout. Any comments?

:beer:


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/6/07)

Got some toasted oats in my current bitter in the Primary Pete. Did pretty much the same thing.

I'll let you know in about 2 weeks.  

Warren -


----------

